# HANDY BOOK - Immigration in Portugal



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

This ia a useful booklet with lots of information produced by The High Commission for Immigration and Intercultural Design (ACDID) www. acidi.gov.pt

I found my copy at the local Camara in Rio Maior. 

It is produced in several languages too! Lots of useful contacts at the back of the book too :clap2::clap2:


----------

